# Houston Texans Offseason Thread



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

> Kareem Jackson, CB
> Brooks Reed, OLB
> Ryan Pickett, DT
> Danieal Manning, S
> ...


http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap3000000459443/article/2015-nfl-unrestricted-free-agents-by-team


----------

